# *Who just got a NEW Tegu from Varnyard? Share your stories!!



## HorseCaak (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm thinking many of you have new additions to your home (Tegu wise) and I want to hear you share your stories as new owners to these great pets! I'm on vacation right now and Bobby is holding my new Tegu until I get back, before he ships it all the way to Seattle for me. Share how things are going and what I can expect when I get her....

Share:
Eating, sleeping, basking, exploring, bathroom, burrowing, enclosure issues, or other problems if any. Post pics of them and their enclosures too! Lets get a good long thread going!

Thanks,
-BLAIR


----------



## simon021 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine came this morning. My mail lady called me at 715 to come pick him up. We opened up the box right in the post office to check him out, as she has lizards herself and was dying to see him. I wasnt sure if he was alive or not, but it was just because he was so incredibly small and quiet that we couldnt find him in the pillow case at first. He's a great looking hatchling. After he adjusts a bit and gets used to me, I'll take some great macro shots of his patterns and stuff. I took a brief video this morning of him basking and of the final tank setup.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-5ORX8rJU8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-5ORX8rJU8</a><!-- m -->

Enjoy! Please rate and subscribe if you want to see more videos. I will be continually updating and posting growth logs. I can't wait to get home for lunch so I can feed him and see how he's adjusting.

thanks again Bobby, I couldnt be happier!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, mine held his turd in the entire trip then layed it five seconds after warming up in the enclosure. That night I decided to feed him some crickets and started to look for him and I couldnt find him. I started to worry but there was NO way he could get out! I looked under everything in his enclosure and started to dig were the substrate was disturbed but still nothing. I started to dig more franticly and dug up almost all the substrate on that side of the enclosure. STILL nothing, but i hadnt dug all the way down against the edges of the enclosure yet. My fingers took another big scoop of substrate along the edges and then BOOM! His entire body popped out. I was so relieved. I wanted to share to let all of the new owners with little tegus to not uderestimate the burrowing ability. I dont think I hurt because he was all fine when he popped and I barly touched him so I guess he was just sensative. He gave me a scare but I know better now. lol


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine(Drexel) has been great. Ate a bit of beef liver/ground turkey/chicken mix yesterday and today. Stayed out and basked all day yesterday. I woke up early and he was basking under his night light. He's been running around the tank all day. Now, we're doing some bonding. Most of the day he's been hanging out in between 2 shirts I'm wearing


----------



## simon021 (Jul 15, 2009)

I came home at lunch to one of the cats stuck inside the enclosure sitting next to half my hatchling that he had eaten. After i got done taking care of that cat, I spent my entire lunch hour cleaning out and bleaching the enclosure. I feel horrible. Both cats are going out to a local farm to live, and I will be buying another tegu from Bobby next week. Needless to say, Bobby was not happy about the situation. I dont blame him. I was actually suprised that he would sell me another one. I feel responsible for situation. The cage was only uncovered on one little area, and there was a basking lamp right there. I always figured the lamp was hot enough that there was no way the kitten would get in there. I was wrong. It was a poor judgment call and it will be costing me quite a bit of money.

I officially hate cats now. Instead of taking my lunch hour to bond with my new incredibly awesome hatchling, I spent the whole time cleaning out the enclosure that I had just set up days before. I'm going to replace all the mulch and bleach all the stuff in there just to be sure it's not contaminated by the stupid cat. That cat is lucky I don't live in the country, or he would have seen the business end of my rifle right then and there. :bang :bang :bang 

It's a sad day today.

Once again my apologizes to Bobby for my lack of judgement. My thanks to him as well for even considering selling me another hatchling.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 15, 2009)

That is horrible. Dang cats.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 15, 2009)

Geez dude! You're a better man than me. Cat would have been TOAST!!!
I hate freakin' cats!(for good reason I won't get into) Hopefully you'll have better luck.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree with Beasty. If it was up to me my cats would not live with me. My past cat killed my iguana which I loved so much I don't know what I would do if a cat got my tegu.


----------



## HorseCaak (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the stories. Sad to hear your poor news Simon. Hope all goes well with your new one. I would love to hear more stories about everyones new Tegus so lets get back on topic. Let's all just say No More Cats!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jul 15, 2009)

jmiles50 how are you bonding with yours, anytime i get my hand near him he runs to his hide, and that's one of the main rules is not to disturb them in there hide, how do you go about doing this, do you take the hide out or what.


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 15, 2009)

My tegu (Beauregard) is one fine little fellow. He has nearly outgrown the 20gl tank I have him in now.

He has had a great appetite from day one and heartily eats his turkey/liver combo, every day now, twice today. He has eaten two pinkies in the two weeks I've had him but he is very content with his main staple.

At first there was a little huffing, right out of the pillow case, in fact, and he wasn't too thrilled with that hand getting near him for a few days or so. We are tight now, we have trust and I believe it will last.

Today, I fed him and we hung out for around 20 minutes or so on the bed. He comes to me and likes my warmth.

My wife and I are very pleased and really can't get quite enough of him. We look forward to feeding him and hanging out with him.

Very, very happy we got him and feel very fortunate to have heard of bobby Hill.

I don't care much for cats.


...Jefroka


----------



## crox (Jul 15, 2009)

My baby is still very scared of me, but its been only 2 days, She will get better. I have faith!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well mikecrowder, 1st of all mine isn't too scared of me to start with. What i'm doing is I sieze the moment's he's out. When he comes out and bask's and wander's his cage I calmly and slow get my hands under him and pick him up. It might take a minute to get him, but I stay real slow and calm. once he's out, and on my hands he generally calms down. After he's nice and calm I put him in between my shirt and my undershirt. I think it desensitizes them to you talking, and moving around, and the sounds of the world around you and them. I kept Drex in the shirt for about 3 hours today, and put him up to bask. I really think all the interaction is helping us bond. Want me to make a video?


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jmiles I would love to see a video of you and your tegu. That would be pretty cool 8)


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 16, 2009)

That sucks. I can't stand cats. I mean I don't blame them, its instinctive but if that would of happen to me I don't know what I would of done.


----------



## simon021 (Jul 16, 2009)

believe me, If i lived in the country, and not in town, I would have taken the cat outside and put some lead in his ear. Unfortunently I live in town, and by the time I got off work my girlfriend had pleaded her case and now the cats live outside. No more inside cats, no more trouble with the tegu. New tegu should be here next wednesday, so I have all weekend to ponder my poor judgment decision.

Great to hear about everyone elses hatchlings though. It's pretty awesome to see how well they are all doing.

thanks for the updates! I'll be sure to post some pictures when I get the new one.

-Kade


----------



## crox (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah we have a small dog here and i always make sure he is put away before i feed mine. She has gotten away from me both times and im sure the dog would be on my baby in a heartbeat. I wont have to worry about it when the gu is twice the dogs size. haha


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 16, 2009)

What breed?


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 17, 2009)

I take Blender into the bathroom to feed him and to just try and bond. I watched 3 hours of 24 on the floor. Sometimes he was under my shirt. Mostly he just wondered around. He is still not relaxed with me.

And Venom Vipe........Love the TEGU LOVE pic


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks! Courtesy of AWD247 I believe.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 18, 2009)

simon021 sorry about your GU. Cats are the worst feral animal killing many native small animals. cant blame them. like I cant blame my adult GUs living outside from eatin a few [cats] lol i find hair clumps in my enclosure. opps


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 18, 2009)

Just out of curiosity how would a adult tegu do against a 50+ lb dog? I am not talking about letting them fight just defend. I keep my dogs from my lizards.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 18, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> Just out of curiosity how would a adult tegu do against a 50+ lb dog? I am not talking about letting them fight just defend. I keep my dogs from my lizards.



well i saw a youtube video of a shepard mix killing and eating a tegu, so id have to guess that if they really went at it that the tegu wouldnt do all that well. that video was so sad  

Jerry


----------



## freexskate (Jul 18, 2009)

I received mine on the 14th.

i love him.

his name is optimus, and if "he" turns out to be a girl....it will still be optimus, i just wont tell anybody that he's actually a girl.

=]

doing very well, eats as much as he wants every day, basks, gets toasty, sleeps, drinks, and hangs out with me, already as tame as a puppy, still runs a little when he gets startled, but thats only to be expected. very big thanks to Bobby for producing such great animals. =]

loves cantelope.....


-Jordan K


----------



## HorseCaak (Jul 19, 2009)

freexskate said:


> I received mine on the 14th.
> 
> i love him.
> 
> ...



Thanks for getting back on topic Jordan. Glad to hear how well Optimus is doing. 
You know I had 2 Geckos and I named them before I figured out their sex. I named them Fontanella and Reptar and guess what, Fontanella turned out to be the male, and Reptar the female (and yes, their names stayed with them). My feeling is, fish and lizards are the gender you tell your friends they are. They'd never know the difference anyways. 8)


----------



## Adatown616 (Jul 19, 2009)

I also got a baby from Bobby. "her" name is Lola. She is eating like a pig but shes still pretty skiddish about me being around her. When shes out of the cage she calms down very fast though. 


Jay


----------



## freexskate (Jul 20, 2009)

these animals are amazing

so personable...

my little guy just literally followed me in circles throughout my basement (tegu-proofed) for the better part of 2 hours.

he loves me.

my savannah on the other hand, despises me and everything that i do. oh well. can't expect a monitor to not act like a monitor i guess.
=D

-Jordan K.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 26, 2009)

WELL I GOT JAZZ ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO AND I HAVE TO SAY I HAVE NEVER OWNED A REPTILE LIKE HIM HE IS ONLY ABOUT 7 WK OLD BUT HE IS SO TAME I CANT EVEN BEGIN TO DESCRIBE IT HE LOVES BEING PETTED AND CLIMBING OVER ME . HE ATE GOOD FROM DAY 1 I CAN LET HIM FREE ROAM AND HE JUST BASK ON THE WINDOW LEDGE I EVEN TOOK HIM OUT SIDE AND HE JUST CHILLED ON MY PORCH OCCAISIONALLY COMING TO LICK MY HAND . HE HAS DEFINATLY OUT GROWN HIS 29 GAL ENCLOSURE I KNEW BOBBY HAD AWESOME GU'S AND NOW I GET TO EXPERIENCE THEM IM PLANNING ON GETTING AN EXTREME NEXT YEAR THANK ALOT BOBBY :grno :app


----------

